# My Scaredy Cats - thank goodness!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was getting ready to leave for work on Monday morning and Cleo was acting all weird. I even said something to her about it as I walked by. 

I opened the front door, and *IN* ran Cali!!!!!! wt?????

I shut the front door, looked around frantically and found the torn screen, shut the window - heck - I shut ALL the windows, calmed Cali down, opened the door again to leave and *IN *ran Charlee!!!!!!!!!!! I should have known if one twin got out, the other would follow. They're joined at the hip.

In the time between my putting down their food and getting dressed, they had both gone out the window!!!! _That's_ what Cleo was trying to tell me. (or tell on _them_)

This is a window they don't even SIT in, so I always leave it open without a second thought. I worry about the ones they hang out in, I'm always checking to make sure the screens are still solidly in place, etc. 

Holy crap! It's a good thing my girls are little chickens and didn't run off. 
Now I just have to tell my landlord and give him the money to replace the screen.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh my gosh. My heart was thumping while reading this, even though I already knew the outcome. How terrifying for you. Good job Cleo, staying in and alerting mum.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Yowza! Well,they learned that adventure's great!-especially when there's a nice, warm cozy house and breakfast to come home to! Glad you're all O.K.! Maybe they saw a birdie?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That must have been a shocker but thankfully a happy ending one.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

oh boy... it's a good thing that they came running back before you even realized they were gone. Imagine if you had found the open window first with no twins in sight!

I once had something similar happen... one evening there's a knock at the door and it's the neighbor... "hey guys, so do you know that Cheddar is on the roof?"


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

On the roof?????? :shock:

The bratz also got out at the last place I lived several years ago, which is why I check the screens where they hang out.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/117496-cali-charlee-got-outside.html


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

lol, yes, the roof! There was roof over the front step, and the house was sort of a split level, so the livingroom windows were about even with that roof, although several feet to the other side.... He managed to push the bottom of the screen out and leap over to the roof, and then he couldn't figure out how to get back! After that, I thought I had gotten the screen back in securely, but turns out it was still loose, so he did it again! 

The balcony off the back was also a short leap from the roof over the garage. I found him sitting up there a few times too!

found a pic of him on the garage roof!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Marie, my heart would have stopped too!
Nell, that's a great kitty lookout.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great picture, Nell! That would have freaked me out.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well have things settled back down to normal?


----------



## Kasdfkl (Nov 26, 2012)

OMG, I'm so happy they came back in! My biggest fear is my cats getting outside. I had a close call once, and now I always close windows when I'm not paying attention!

We had three cats at the time. Spooky, Vann, and Meatloaf. Every morning, I wake up and dish out the soft food. They usually all come running to the sound of my alarm (because it means food time! haha). This one morning, only Spooky and Meatloaf were present. Odd. So I walk downstairs, calling Vann (she usually acknowledges her name with a meow). There is a window in the rec room. I didn't check that window. I walk to the spare bedroom in the basement which has a sliding window with a screen. We leave it open so the cats can sit in it and embrace the smells of outside. I walk up to it, thinking she is sitting in the window (there is a curtain). I pull it back as I'm calling her, but she isn't there. 

Suddenly, she appears on the OUTSIDE of the screen. She looks terrified, and I can't remove that screen without destroying it. She meows at me, and her whiskers are full of spider webs. My adrenaline starts rushing, and I bolt upstairs. I yell at my husband (who is sound asleep) that Vann is outside. I have never seen him get up so fast haha. I run out the door, and call for her. Luckily she is still by the window, looking frazzled. I scoop her up and take her back inside. 

Turns out... that window in the rec room - she managed to push the screen out of it and go exploring. I have no idea how long she was gone, and I feel like I am so lucky. We haven't opened that window since haha.

The weird thing, that morning our German Shepherd (who always sleeps through the night and won't stir until we get up) started bothering us about half an hour before the alarm went off. She poked me with her nose and whined a bit, but we ignored her. I wonder if she was trying to tell us we had a jail break?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

VERY glad to hear it all ended well.


Poor Cleo... "ESCAPE! They've escaped!!"


----------

